
Video for Kindle - chrislo
http://www.frisnit.com/?p=142
======
gojomo
That's a clever way to radically compress a video! It's like a final-video-
back-to-storyboard converter.

One blemish on the in-page player is the 'loading' dialog that pops on each
forward-frame.

The player could also benefit from an auto-advance feature... perhaps a fade
from frame to frame? (How much faster than realtime could a show be watched
this way? I've occasionally tried to watch a Tivo'd show at 2x with captions
on, but captions get missed or excluded by the onscreen controls.)

Certainly could try doing a slideshow-plus-audio, too.

FYI, the PDF is about 23MB, 528 frames each 30-60KB each. IIRC, a standard-
definition ~22 minute sitcom from ITunes runs 250-300MB in size.

------
AndrewDucker
That's fantastically impressive.

Using that to enable people to catch up with episodes of TV they've missed,
but in less time that it would take to watch the episode would probably be
very popular.

~~~
Tichy
Reminds me of "Microserfs", where the protagonists take to watching foreign
movies on fast forward.

~~~
notauser
Watching most movies at 1.2x normal speed is undetectable vs 1x, and a lot of
TV is perfectly watchable at 2x normal speed.

I used to use MythTV for this - it meant my 15 minute breaks from work could
fit in a whole show of something and I wouldn't feel tempted to 'just carry on
watching to the end of this episode'.

------
dvdhsu
Perhaps somebody could create a service and send new episodes automatically to
the free Kindle e-mail address that pushes via WiFi.

That way, once a new episode comes out, boom, it's on your Kindle ready to
watch with no intervention on your part.

~~~
rmc
Such a service would probably quickly run into copyright problems... which is
a shame, since it's not directly competing (per se).

------
gregable
Awesome idea. One obvious problem I noticed when flipping through the example
is the motion blur. I wonder if there are any algorithms that can reduce that
given several frames of motion.

~~~
rmc
Rather than reducing motion blur on an image, it would probably be easier to
choose a non-blurry frame.

------
inportb
This is quite innovative, really.

------
grncdr
Works well enough that I got sucked into the show in the middle rather than
finishing the article ;)

------
e1ven
This is seriously cool stuff! I'd love to see this ported to work more
broadly; Perhaps anime might be a good usage;

There's a lot of material out there with subtitles due to the language
barrier.. Wow. This is just really nice.

~~~
Retric
FYI, Most TV has subtitles (aka closed captioning) for the hearing impaired.

------
davewasthere
I would love to watch films/tv episodes on my kindle this way. Although half
of the enjoyment is in watching an actor perform - I find it a struggle to
spend any significant time watching television. Whereas, I could consume an
episode fairly quickly in this format.

Although I'm sure a lot would be lost in translation. Could you imagine
watching Scrubs in this format? Or House?

~~~
geon
I can imagine Seinfeld and possibly The Simpsons would work.

------
spobin
I don't own an eReader and therefore have never had this problem but it's
still a really nice idea and it could be popular.

I assume that keeping up with Eastenders is laborious at the best of times so
this could take some of the load off :P

------
korny
I wonder if there are other possibilities for this? Such as, you could use it
to produce print versions of educational videos for distributing to poor rural
areas...

------
tomjen3
Just to test it I ran through the embedded viewer, but it wasn't that much
faster than watching it (based on the timer in the corner).

Still very cool idea, though.

------
custominstall
Forget all the fuss about 3D this is much better way to see movies

------
flarg
This is awesome, I would pay for this as a service.

------
dsifry
This is awesome.

------
chopsueyar
Very impressed.

